# Chevy Cruze engine noise



## cruze4me (Oct 8, 2010)

I'm concerned about the engine noise on my 2011 Chevy Cruze... it seems to be getting a lot louder each day I drive it.... I'm wondering if I'm becoming more sensitive, or if the insulation is really that poor on my car, or whether something got rattled loose.

Has anyone found that the engine noise increases after about 3,000 miles?


----------



## cruze-control (Jul 23, 2010)

what kind of noise is it? can you record it and post it online. i can probably help. i havent heard of any problems with the cruze so i dont think you should worry. it could also be your exhaust. it usually takes 6 months for the exhaust pipes to stop contracting and expanding. any new exhaust system will get louder within the first six months of use. that also applies to new cars with stock exhaust as well.


----------



## mkenc (Oct 19, 2010)

Speaking of engine noise, when I had the hood open the other day taking some pics, there was a whole lot of ticking going on. Is that normal and if it is where is it coming from?


----------



## FanDamNCSU (Dec 23, 2010)

mkenc said:


> Speaking of engine noise, when I had the hood open the other day taking some pics, there was a whole lot of ticking going on. Is that normal and if it is where is it coming from?


I wondered this myself, but since you experienced this same issue and my car seems to be driving fine I have a feeling that it's the normal operating sound.


----------



## mkenc (Oct 19, 2010)

Thanks. I had OnStar do a diagnostic and that checked out ok. They said if I was concerned enough that I should take it to the dealer and let them check it out. I'd like to know if others have the same experience. It sound like the clicking of a lifter or valve.


----------



## Mike220 (Jan 5, 2011)

Check your fuel lines there are two stickers that are wrapped around them (close to each other) they can flap and make a ton of noise, especially at speed.


----------



## Mike220 (Jan 5, 2011)

mkenc said:


> Speaking of engine noise, when I had the hood open the other day taking some pics, there was a whole lot of ticking going on. Is that normal and if it is where is it coming from?


Is the sound random or is the sound constant (ie, repetitive) and/or change with engine speed? It could just be the valve train. The turbo mazda's have a ridiculously loud valve train. 


If it is random it could just be your exhaust - many vehicles have a metal tinging sound (like a crack noise that happens sort of randomly but will continue to do it after the vehicle is shutoff).


----------



## 4L4N (Jan 12, 2011)

mkenc said:


> Speaking of engine noise, when I had the hood open the other day taking some pics, there was a whole lot of ticking going on. Is that normal and if it is where is it coming from?


If it's a fast, soft to medium loud, repetitive tick coming from your engine(more specifically, the head), than it's just your lifters and theres nothing to worry about. 

If it starts to sound like rocks being shaken around in a tin can..then you blew your engine.


----------



## mkenc (Oct 19, 2010)

Thanks for all of the input. I just had the oil changed and a general check up. Nothing out of the ordinary to report. I think the previous comment is about right. It's just the nature of the beast.


----------



## ch200200 (Jun 21, 2011)

*This is old but thought I would chime in...nature of the beast yes!*

I noticed the same thing and have pointed it out to two mechanics/service reps. Thats completely normal... that ticking/clicking noise didn't seem normal to me! As well that motor has a whole lot of vibration going on. Kind of annoying but nothing to worry about!


----------



## Aeroscout977 (Nov 25, 2010)

New injectors are also loud as sin and make a ticking sound.


----------



## unitednations161 (Mar 13, 2011)

JDM-USDM Love said:


> New injectors are also loud as sin and make a ticking sound.


yeah, the noise from the cruze engine is just the injectors. Our 2010 corolla ticks the same as my Cruze does.


----------



## cruze01 (Mar 25, 2011)

Nothing to worry about guys! It is normal. Older vehicles used to have what was called hydraulic lifters, they ran much quieter, most of the new 4 cylinder cars have whats know as solid lifters, when the cam comes around and hits it it does make a clicking noise, my car does it and every car I have listened to with solid lifters does it. Also, as stated before the fuel injectors also make noise.


----------



## Ravensiege (Apr 24, 2012)

I have the same issue, it's a low "wisk" sound, it sounds like the compressor for the AC, it's really annoying.


----------



## Higgs Boson (Mar 7, 2012)

your engine is about to fail. go to the dealer and demand a new car. report back.


----------



## raf05 (Sep 3, 2012)

sorry buddy but you have your infomation mixed up soild lifters were in the older cars and hydralic are in the new cars solid lifters you have to go in and adjust them every so often and hydralic lifter are self adjusting and for the ticking noise that every one is talking about 99.9% chance that is the the fuel rail and injectors and its normal


----------



## kfr291 (Aug 11, 2012)

is it normal for that clicking noise to become faster when the engine revs or should it go away... had my hood open and could hear it getting faster if i reved the engine. i can also hear them at idle with everything closed.


----------



## Aeroscout977 (Nov 25, 2010)

kfr291 said:


> is it normal for that clicking noise to become faster when the engine revs or should it go away... had my hood open and could hear it getting faster if i reved the engine. i can also hear them at idle with everything closed.


Yep. As revs go up so will the injectors.


----------



## kfr291 (Aug 11, 2012)

kk thats what i thought just wanted to make sure, first time having a car with injectors i believe. getting use to all the noises my little car makes.


----------



## monamodir (Oct 11, 2012)

I am also experiencing the same problem, there tapping sound coming from my engine is not good. I also need help.


----------



## v8318cid (Oct 3, 2012)

While I agree with the injector diagnosis (mine tends to make the same noise), I have also noticed a lifter or valve tap. Its more noticible the more miles I have on the oil. Anything over 6k miles and the tapping becomes more pronounced. Despite GMs insistence that the oil life monitor is reliable, my experiences say that 6k is about the limit for oil before it starts to degrade, regardless of the engine or oil used. I've seen this on my Cruze ECO and on my DTS w/ N*, among others. I'm sure there will be many who will disagree, and to that I say each experience will certainly vary. That's just my two cents.


----------



## silverls (Nov 12, 2011)

Higgs Boson said:


> your engine is about to fail. go to the dealer and demand a new car. report back.


What basis have you stated this on? What is your diagnosis here? To tell someone to go demand a new car without giving rhyme or reason is a pretty big deal especially since the service department is going to laugh at them when they have no reason to give.

To the OP: as you have stated, it gets faster/louder with the revs. My car does the same, it is more than likely just the injectors. That is what my noise is. Many people have posted saying their car does the same and nobody has blow up yet. So i wouldn't be too concerned.


----------



## ellepaso (May 24, 2013)

Just purchased a new cruize 1.6 (a few weeks ago) and noticed the tapping noise. It is much louder than the Corolla which is 3 years old. Got a little worried about that. I have only done 1000 kms on the Cruize.


----------

